# Heart trouble and travel abroad.



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello All,
I have been thinking about going abroad next summer for the first time. However, I am very worried about insurance and health care as I have had a heart attack and suffer from heart disease which means I have several stents fitted.

Has anyone had any trouble whilst away with trying to get health treatment? 

Is it very expensive to get private insurance?

Any thoughts on this would be fantastic.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

To be honest I would ring a medical insurance provider first and get things first hand from them. They add that many get outs and exclusions that to take advice from anyone else might lead to mistakes.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

"Abroad" is a biiiiig place ! Where in particular ? If confining yourself to Europe your EHIC card goes a long way to piece of mind. Plenty of Insurance companies at your finger tips on the internet, but like everything else....check the level of cobver offered and be absolutely sure to declare any "pre-existing illnesses".


Good luck


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

About 5 years ago my son who was then 12 had to have his appendicts removed whilst we were in Tenerife,the medical insurance was excellent and took care of everything.

I spent a lot of time during that week at the hospital in Los Cristianos and spoke with a few other Brits who were in there.One elderly chap had the misfortune to need emergency treatment whilst on holiday and had a heart bypass operation.

As he had consulted his GP in the UK previously with chest pains his medical insurance refused to pay for the treatment citing a pre existing condition and he was faced with a bill for £12,000.

He couldn't afford this and was desperately seeking financial help from his relatives to pay the bill,I never did find out what happened to him as Mark was discharged and we came home.

It is vital to state any ailments you have when applying for insurance even though it will bump up your premium,it is just not worth the risk.

Most people think it will never happen to them,in this case it did and the poor chap was in a difficult predicament which is the last thing he wanted on top of his illness.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Evening ThePrisoner

First ... GO and enjoy the continent and as Bryandh says make sure you have your current EHIC.

I was very pleasantly surprised when I approached the Caravan Club Red Pennant: as a comprehensive go and yes it might be a tad expensive but not outrageous.

I think my list might be a bit longer than yours but then I might also be a bit more worn <vbg> and the assurance the insurer wanted was that my docs were OK with me travelling.

Go it whilst you may. It might be a good idea to go two waggons same way same day to same destination ... did that last year with my brother and it worked a treat.

I could be a bit of a bodger if, as with my daughter's FIL, I had a big failure in Gib or Faro or somewhere: he flew home solo whilst reinforcements were called from UK to get the van back. C'est le guerre. Just do it and don't worry.

All the very best and enjoy!


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I have had both bypass(4) surgery and stents(2). 

This year to save getting clobbered we used the EHICs' travel insurance which we found the most competitive.

Previous to this I have declared my health conditions and have been surcharged amounts ranging from £25 to £50 pounds on a 12 month policy which isnt too bad.

I might add some insurance companies wont surcharge you provided you take less than 4 heart related drugs / day. 
I havnt had any experience as yet as I have only been on 3 from mid 2010 4 previous to this.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Having had multiple heart attacks over the last 4 years and stents fitted each time insurance has been some trouble, (mostly as I have a few other conditions as well) each time they all say if you had only that condition you would be ok so I use my EHIC card and a credit card if needed.

My GP has given me a letter with a detailed list of medications and treatments at a cost of £15 well worth it just in case 

I have covered 18000 miles abroad in the last 18months and not had any problems at all so GO FOR IT and enjoy yourself


----------



## WATKY (Oct 15, 2007)

*Heart trouble and travel abroad*

Glad to hear you are thinking about going across the water.I can only tell you from experience.My husband had a massive stroke in Tenerife and the bill came to £25.000 thank goodness we were insured and we had told the Insurance every thing.He as had several Stents both heart and Kidney and takes twenty eight tablets a day he as renal Failure.We travel and visit hospitals on our travels.But we have good insurance with World wide travel I am covered on the same policy because I am the carer and travel companion. Some insurance companies want over £4,000 we paid for both of us last year (Annual policy) £398 a gift.My husband is over 75 which is also a problem.Repatriation is the most important thing.Good luck and lets hope 2011 brings health and happiness to all of us. Merry Christmas. :arrow:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

My friend has had stents fitted, also has Lupus and other medical problems. (good job she is not a horse :lol: )
She is insured by all clear, has had to use their services when she contracted a stomach bug and ended up in hospital in Sri Lanka she has been very pleased with the service she received.
Can't get decent cover for US but she's happy with what she has.
Sue


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi ThePrisoner 

I had 3 stents put in 10 year ago and a heart attack 5 year ago,

Also type 2 diabetic. earlier this year took out a 60 day policy with ehic plus at a cost of £123.00 which was for myself with my problems at 62 and my wife who has no notifyable problems at 67.

We have been spending 2-3 months in spain for the last 6 years and have not had any problems with obtaining insurance.

Go for it we are only here once.

Steve


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Go the the British Heart Foundation web site,

http://www.bhf.org.uk/heart-health/recovery/insurance.aspx

they have a list of insurers who will cover people with heart related medical conditions. My wife has had a triple CABG and stents fitted. We found Global Travel Insurance would cover her for general mediacl conditions with a surcharge if we needed to use the insurance for her heart condition


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't be tempted to skip on the insurance - I think I'm right in saying that tho the EHIC is absolutely great for getting immediate attention in state facilities in Europe, I don't think it covers repatriation.

That would be a concern for me.


----------

